# le petit grégory ...



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

j'ai regardé sur France 2 l'excellent documentaire de Christophe Hondelatte qui retraçait toute l'affaire de l'assassinat du petit Grégory ...quel imbroglio...
la semaine prochaine c'est sur l'affaire du Pull Over Rouge...
j'aime bien les enquete sur des faits réels...c'est comme un film policier....
en tout cas pour le petit Grégory ,on ne saura certainement jamais qui a assasiné ce gosse...


syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

bon il y a des blagues qui trainent la dessus,car il faut bien emettre des hypotheses:

Qu'est-ce qui est tout bleu au fond de la rivière ? 
Le petit Grégory dans son sac poubelle 

ou alors 

Qu'est-ce qui est bleu et qui flotte au large des iles Canaries?  
Le petit Gregory en vacances  

ou encore

Aux dernières nouvelles, la ville natale du petit Grégory, Lépange-sur-Vologne, va être rebaptisé.
 Son nouveau nom sera : Noisy-le-Petit.

et pour finir:

Quelle  est la différence entre le petit Grégory et Jordi ?
Jordy ne s'habille pas chez Propsac.

si vous avez mieux...

syd


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2003)

Pour moi je prendrais bien un Petit Grégory. Cf.  _C'est arrivé près de chez vous_, Benoît Poelvoorde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Pour moi, le "Petit Gregory" est un enfant qu'on a lachement assasiné ! Il pourrait etre "l'enfant" de tout le monde ... vous comprendrez dès lors que je m'abstienne de tout humour à ce sujet ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, ici, c'est un lieu de liberté, alors libre à vous de l'utiliser comme bon vous semble...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Sont pas très droles tes blagues syd (enfin, je trouve).

Cette série documentaire, elle était pas déjà passée y a un an ou 2 ou c'est des gens qui refont la même ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

c'est d'un goût plus que douteux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Des "blagues"   on y trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est bien triste et de très mauvais goût 
Je n'approuve pas que l'on puisse en rire même en humour noir !


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

je préfèrais quand tu parlais de jazz, Syd ! 

Je ne sais pas quel age tu as et si tu as des enfants, mais ... (tu peux finir toi même)

Quel que soit les motivations du meurtrier, tuer un être innocent pour se venger de quelqu'un est difficile à apprécier.

Je serais surpris que tu trouve beaucoup d'echo, ici !


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'approuve pas que l'on puisse en rire même en humour noir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'un auter côté, on a aussi fait des blagues sur le 11  septembre et personne ne s'en est plaint (à ma connaissance).


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> D'un auter côté, on a aussi fait des blagues sur le 11  septembre et personne ne s'en est plaint (à ma connaissance).  *



Moi, j'aurais vu plutôt les choses le 11/09 comme une guerre sans merci entre des terroristes et des états puissants ayant les moyens de se battre même si c'est difficile.
Mais noyer un gosse pour faire ch.. ses parents (ou l'un de ses parents) c'est plus que navrant.
Et si justement c'est arrivé près de chez vous a beaucoup fait rire avec cette scène, c'était pour ma part un rire très jaune et mal à l'aise...


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Hem Sydney. Je ne sais pas à quoi tu veux en venir avec tes deux messages : l'un sérieux et l'autre d'un goût douteux.

J'ai regardé l'émission hier et j'ai été consterné par tant de gâchis ! La surmédiatisation de cette affaire a conduit à des dérrapages irrémédiables (meurtre du principal suspect et mort précipitée d'un des juges) mais aussi a peut-être provoqué le mutisme de témoins clés de ce drame.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

J'ai également regardé l'émission hier ... enfin, une partie tellement j'ai été consterné du gachis qu'on nous a donné en pature !
La photo du petit Gregory qui apparaissait régulièrement à l'écran m'interpellait et a fait resurgir toutes les images qui ont marqué les "faits divers" relatifs aux disparitions d'enfants et aux affaires de pédophilie de la dernière décennie ...
D'un seul coup, je me suis senti mal à l'aise...!!!
Difficile d'admettre en effet qu'il y a des "monstres" autour de nous !
Difficile d'admettre également qu'un jour on peut etre confronté directement et personnellement à ce genre de situation !
Alors que l'enfance doit etre dévolue au reve, à l'amour, à l'amitié et à la joie de vivre, ces monstres viennent nous rappeler que parfois, le malheur et l'horreur "dorment dans la chambre d'à coté" ... c'est moche !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * je préfèrais quand tu parlais de jazz, Syd !
> 
> Je ne sais pas quel age tu as et si tu as des enfants, mais ... (tu peux finir toi même)
> 
> ...



ces blagues ne sont pas de moi,elles viennent d'un site de blagues...

humour noir,çà existe,non?

syd


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Le rire est tragique, quoiqu'on en dise. Il part souvent d'une situation malheureuse (une chute par exemple). Je ne suis pas contre ce genre d'humour, bien au contraire. Il nous permet d'évacuer certaines tensions.
Ce qui me chagrine, dans ce thread, c'est que ces mêmes propos tenu par un autre (vous savez tous de qui je parle) auraient été immédiatement motif de bannissement.
Mais bon....l'auteur de ce thread nous a fait part, dans un autre sujet, de son goût pour les bonnes manières et de la culture bien-pensante. Il est clair que lorsqu'on prône le raffinement à deux balles d'un côté, on peut se permettre certains écarts, sans risques, de l'autre.


P.S. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle contre toi, mon cher Syd. Juste un peu d'amertume, relative à une certaine modération à deux vitesses.


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ces blagues ne sont pas de moi,*




 Et c'est pas toi non plus qui les a  posté


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et c'est pas toi non plus qui les a  posté
> ...



je ne vois vraiment pas ce que vous me reprochez...
ces blagues viennent de la

http://www.blagues.info/index.php?resolution=1024x768&amp;page=13&amp;rub=ignobles

entre autres...

je suis un peu désolé...je ne savais pas que cet humour ne vosu a pas fait rire...excusez moi

syd


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

pour un psy a 2 balles comme moi,il est pourtant facile de comprendre que le premier post de l'interressee n'a été emis que pour pouvoir balancer ses phrases dans le second, dites par pierre doris dans un cabaret elles pourraient amuser,mais ici tombent a plat.
.
pardonnez a cet enfant qui va reviser sa copie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
AMEN


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ces blagues ne sont pas de moi,elles viennent d'un site de blagues...
> 
> ...



Pour te "rassurer" un peu, j'ai ri de ces blagues à l'époque, quand j'étais ado. Mais maintenant que j'ai deux enfants de moins de 7 ans, j'avoue que ça ne me fait plus rire tellement. Désolé.


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * je suis un peu désolé...je ne savais pas que cet humour ne vosu a pas fait rire...excusez moi
> 
> syd   *



Je te répètes que j'aime cet humour.
Ce que je reproche, c'est que, la même chose, posté par un autre, que tu n'as pas eu le plaisir de connaître, aurait été immédiatement sanctionné pour "comportement irrespectueux".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te répètes que j'aime cet humour.
> Ce que je reproche, c'est que, la même chose, posté par un autre, que tu n'as pas eu le plaisir de connaître, aurait été immédiatement sanctionné pour "comportement irrespectueux".  *



toi oui,mais d'autres pas ...
le probleme c'est que sur un sujet ,on doit pouvoir en parler sérieusement (mon 1er message)et aussi déconner dessus...

bon pour ceux qui ont aimé tant mieux ,pour les autres je m'excuse...
mais franchement ,il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un plat...telement ces blagues sont lourdes...
Il ne faut pas prendre çà au sérieux...c'est tout...
syd


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te répètes que j'aime cet humour.
> Ce que je reproche, c'est que, la même chose, posté par un autre, que tu n'as pas eu le plaisir de connaître, aurait été immédiatement sanctionné pour "comportement irrespectueux".  *



Oui mais il postait quasiment que des trucs irrespectueux. Rien de comparable avec Sydney il me semble.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

et puis, pour en revenir aux choses sérieuses,moi je trouve que le couple Villemin n'est pas tout rose dans cette histoire:a mon avis c'est un couple diabolique,qui ,voyant que leur enfant avait une tare,ont voulu le suprimer et faire porter le chapeau  à d'autres en inventant une machination avec lettres anonymes etc...

c'est mon hypothese.
voila pour le coté sérieux de l'affaire...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui mais il postait quasiment que des trucs irrespectueux. Rien de comparable avec Sydney il me semble.
> 
> ...



écoutez,n'en faisont pas un fromage...
encore une fois ,cest blagues ne sont pas de moi, et ne traduisent pas une pensée qui m'est propre mais viennent d'un site de blagues...
une BLAGUE est une BLAGUE:il y en a sur les bébés morts ,sur les blondes ,les belges(et aussi sur les francais!)etc etc...
TOUT le monde en prends pour son grade,c'est juste pour rire:HUMOUR!!!

syd


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> * et puis, pour en revenir aux choses sérieuses,moi je trouve que le couple Villemin n'est pas tout rose dans cette histoire:a mon avis c'est un couple diabolique,qui ,voyant que leur enfant avait une tare,ont voulu le suprimer et faire porter le chapeau  à d'autres en inventant une machination avec lettres anonymes etc...
> 
> c'est mon hypothese.
> voila pour le coté sérieux de l'affaire...
> ...



Non ! Ce n'est pas Grégory qui avait une tare, c'était l'enfant de Bernard Laroche ! D'après l'enquète de l'émission, les Villemin étaient jalousés par le fameux corbeau.


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> écoutez,n'en faisont pas un fromage...
> *



OK OK OK ! J'ai compris ! Pas taper !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non ! Ce n'est pas Grégory qui avait une tare, c'était l'enfant de Bernard Laroche ! D'après l'enquète de l'émission, les Villemin étaient jalousés par le fameux corbeau.   *



oui ,çà j'ai vu,mais qui te dit que Grégory n' avait pas  aussi une tare,mais qu'on ne le savait pas ?
c'est la ou les Villemin auraient été très malins:faire CROIRE que les Laroches etaient jaloux ...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> OK OK OK ! J'ai compris ! Pas taper !
> 
> ...


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui ,çà j'ai vu,mais qui te dit que Grégory n' avait pas  aussi une tare,mais qu'on ne le savait pas ?
> c'est la ou les Villemin auraient été très malins:faire CROIRE que les Laroches etaient jaloux ...
> ...



En tout cas en apparence, il n'avait pas de tare. On a dit aussi que Christine aurait laissé se noyer accidentellement son enfant dans sa baignoire


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Il est clair que lorsqu'on prône le raffinement à deux balles d'un côté, on peut se permettre certains écarts, sans risques, de l'autre. *





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> P.S. Ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle contre toi, mon cher Syd. *


Je me marre


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me marre
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut savoir rester diplomate.


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> une BLAGUE est une BLAGUE:il y en a sur les bébés morts ,sur les blondes ,les belges(et aussi sur les francais!)etc etc...
> TOUT le monde en prends pour son grade,c'est juste pour rire:HUMOUR!!!
> *


Ca on a bien compris, une blague est une blague et que ça ne veut surtout pas dire que tu penses ce qu'il y a dans la blague mais tu admettras qu'il y a des blagues pas drôles ou alors pas TRES drôles.


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> une BLAGUE est une BLAGUE:il y en a sur les bébés morts ,sur les blondes ,les belges(et aussi sur les francais!)etc etc...
> TOUT le monde en prends pour son grade,c'est juste pour rire:HUMOUR!!! *





			
				Sydney Bristow dans Barry White est mort !!! a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je ne supporte pas ce Djamel ...
> en plus il parait qu'il est antisémite...
> ...



Peut-être que tu n'apprécies pas l'humour de Djamel qui ne va pas dans ton sens ?


_Bon j'arrête de te balancer des posts parce que :
- j'aime bcp ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- je vomis ce Djamel_


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je te répètes que j'aime cet humour.
> Ce que je reproche, c'est que, la même chose, posté par un autre, que tu n'as pas eu le plaisir de connaître, aurait été immédiatement sanctionné pour "comportement irrespectueux".  *


Oh la belle affaire... Désolé d'être en vacances et de ne pouvoir jouer mon tyran aussi souvent qu'à l'habitude ces jours-ci, je ferais plus attention à l'avenir...quoique non, il fait beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je n'ai pas reçu d'avertissement pour ce sujet, alors que j'en ai reçu quelques-uns pour ce que tu évoques et compares avec ces messages. Si tu veux m'embaucher, j'accepte n'importe quel salaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Néanmoins, merci de faire attention tout de même avec ce genre de blagues d'un goût douteux. J'ai aussi regardé ce documentaire, et je ne savais même pas que ce grégory avait mon âge, ça fait tout drôle.


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Oh la belle affaire... Désolé d'être en vacances et de ne pouvoir jouer mon tyran aussi souvent qu'à l'habitude ces jours-ci, je ferais plus attention à l'avenir...   *



Et c'est reparti. Qui parle de tyran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Certainement pas moi. Bonne vacances quand même.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Syd:</font><hr /> je ne supporte pas ce Djamel ...
en plus il parait qu'il est antisémite...
beurk,ce Djamel,il est à chier.. 

+blagues à 2 sous sur le petit gregory

[/QUOTE] 

J'ai vu ce thread de Sydney voyez vous hier soir. Le premier post ne me semblait pas si mal quand au deuxième .. n'en parlons pas (mais je crois qu'Aricosec s'est exprimé mieux que je ne pourrais le faire moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ce sujet ).
Je n'ai pas voulu répondre à ce sujet.
Je ne l'ai pas fermer non plus (problème d'accès à l'ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

La prochaine fois Sydney, essaye de réfléchir deux minutes sur l'impact que peut avoir un post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nous sommes dans un bar. Et tout le monde ne peut pas avoir la même sensibilité que toi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une dernière chose quand tu fais allusion à Djamel et cette _rumeur_ sur son antisémitisme, vérifie tes sources avant. J'ai vu des rumeurs sur les macs bien plus vérifiables et bien plus crédibles que celle ci. Je n'avais pas réagi la première fois à ton post et c'est pourquoi je le fais ici. Que tu n'aimes pas Djamel pourquoi pas, je peux le comprendre... même s'il est aisé de tomber dans l'antikaïra primaire ces temps-ci.

Sur ce je crois que tout a été dit sur le petit Gregory. 
L'affaire bien que non élucidée est classée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : _je rappelle aux membres de macG la possibilité d'utiliser le bouton "prévenir le modérateur". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci._


----------

